
Nuclear goes retro – with a much greener outlook - pdog
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/technology/2019/nuclear-goes-retro-much-greener-outlook
======
Nasrudith
One question - while I would love to see nuclear power grow what are the risks
of a tank breakage? Better than a meltdown probably at least - I would guess
possible groundwater contamination if not in a suitable geological location
which while not good would still be inhabitable.

~~~
Recurecur
I like ThorCon's approach - the entire facility is intended to be 100 feet
underground, secure from most anything including jet airliner crash.

As another poster stated, the emergency storage tank can be made arbitrarily
durable.

